# Popped my Cherry...



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

I've got a 8-12 page paper that is due tomorrow by midnight so when I woke up I planned on staying in the house working on it. I stepped out on the patio and felt the warmth of the sun and then walked by yak. The decision was easy, I would be taking my baby out for a splash!  I called my buddy Grady-Black to come join me, but he had other duties, I couldn't wait I had to go. My destination, the Severn river right next to the pier.

I tried to ditch the wife, but she wanted to come...she said she wanted to come to lay in the sun, but I think it was more to see if I would drown or not. Its not like she would come and save me, she can't even swim! LOL. 

Well anyways I got all my gear ready and was ready to launch a little after 2pm. I know everyone says to go to a calm lake and stay in the shallows and keep the gear at home, but I went against the grain and fished my first outing and even went a little deep. 

I initially started really close to shore and tried my luck catching some Perch but I didn't have much luck. I called Foursteps24 and he told me to try the bridge pylons you see in the back of one of my pics below. Well no luck at either spot. I wasn't too upset though, I just wanted to get my sea legs! LOL

I am really impressed with my boat(OK Big Game), I know a lot of people say its a chore to paddle, but I didn't have much issue there. I went a good ways away and didn't start getting tired til the way back when I was going against the current. It handled swells like a dream. There were a lot of big boats out today and they sent me their fair share of waves, but they were not match for the Big Game. My main concern was stability and this kayak gives it to me. It was great to get out on the water...and I must admit I am hooked!!! Here are some pics my wife took of me, I would have taken my own, but I was afraid I might take an unplanned swim! LOL. I am glad to say I didn't. Can't wait til next time, I gotta really break it in by pulling a fish over the side!




























MYT


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Looking good MTY and welcome to the club


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

WTG Mytmouse!!
Sorry I couldn't get out yesterday, Honey-Do's kicking my butt! The weather looked fantastic too!

There is an old railroad bridge between Jonas Green and the route 50 bridge that has good WP and Rock fishin, (you need a FF to locate it) and a couple of creeks SE of route 50 that dump into the Severn that product nice fish also. 

I'll be ready for you next time, even if its during the week I'll take off.

Holla
GB


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Awesome. Good to see someone else get the addiction. Soon, you'll be shopping for fish finders, GPS devices, and other sorts of wallet-thinning yakkin' accessories!  Don't feel bad about not catching anything. 1OBXNut and I pedaled all the way around PLO, on both sides, from shore out to 40' of water and covered nearly 8 miles total and didn't catch anything either. I think it was because although the shallow water was warmish, the deeper water was still pretty cold. A week or two of warm weather and it'll turn on. 



mytmouse said:


> I tried to ditch the wife, but she wanted to come...she said she wanted to come to lay in the sun, but I think it was more to see if I would drown or not. Its not like she would come and save me, she can't even swim! LOL.


Hahaha. That's funny stuff dude. She's so supportive! 




mytmouse said:


> I've got a 8-12 page paper that is due tomorrow by midnight


Use big words, complex sentences, and lots of adjectives!


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

*Nice Job MYT*

On the sea turtle launch LOL there MYT .
Before you know it you'll be paddling all over the place and when you pull that first fish you'll always remember where you where at and what fish .
I put my Big Game inthe ocean for the first time on sat awsome time catching blues and small stripers....post to fallow.


Keep practicing and paddle your blades close to the sides for better speed, kind of like a canoe 


jerry


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Well I am on a break from my paper!! LOL Thanks for the love guys! I'm a tad sore from all that paddling, but its no biggie. Just part of my new workout plan! LOL. I figure its going to be a few more launches til I get a fishfinder, and I'm not looking to score a million fish til I do. I have never fished much off a pier so its gonna take me some time to get on some productive spots I assume.

O Shin,
Yeah I went with the turtle launch...the water was still cold. I didn't wanna go knee deep! LOL. I am still getting the hang of paddling, but thanks for the advice, I will put it to use!

Grady-Black,
We got time brotha! Just gimme a heads up... I have been know to be a chronic sufferer of the Spring Flu! LOL

Back to this [email protected] paper...ugggh.

MYT


----------



## Pier Fisher (Apr 24, 2009)

awesome yak! Just popped my cherry not long ago too


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Welcome to the "Plastic Side".


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Bigger is better in the kayak world. I am glad you have a big one.
Joe


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks again guys!! Metroman, you gotta join the club ASAP!!! LOL. I have already plotted trying to go out again this week, but the wife has quickly shut that down since we have friends coming in from outta town, that and I gotta use her truck to transport the yak 

MYT


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I know man. I'm trying to be patient. I also told my sister in law to let me know if my wife needs help with the $$ to buy my yak. lol Im desparate.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

MetroMan said:


> I know man. I'm trying to be patient. I also told my sister in law to let me know if my wife needs help with the $$ to buy my yak. lol Im desparate.


Heh, are you still having to wait until September? That's painful!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Tell me about it!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

way to go! but please no more turtle launches take that cold water like a true kayaker LOL, ROTFL


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Awesome James! I hope you did well on your paper.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

I gotta B!! Thats good enough for me 

MYT


----------

